# Wiki-Software TWiki führt Schadcode aus



## Newsfeed (15 September 2008)

Angreifer können Webservern, auf denen eine ungesicherte verwundbare Version der Software läuft, beliebige Befehle erteilen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

